# Postpartum exam



## LanaW (May 20, 2008)

My postpartum paps are not getting paid..........any ideas?  88175
Thank you!


----------



## Beany011178 (May 20, 2008)

Is it one carrier that is not paying more than one?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 21, 2008)

Are you the OB/GYN office?  If so, 88175 is not reportable by you, only reportable by the lab/pathologist.


----------



## BCAREY (May 24, 2008)

*Postpartum Pap*

Are You Using A Post-partum Diagnosis Or A Preventive Pap Diagnosis? This Maybe The Issue. Also Depending On The Payer They May Only Pay For One Pap In A 12 Month Period. Since A Pap Was Done At The Begining Of The Pregnancy When They Come In For Their Post-partum 12 Months Has Not Past Yet. This Could Also Be Part Of The Issue.


----------

